# Can anything bring on this miscarriage sooner? Don't want D&C



## AriGurl

I know you're not supposed to insert anything while spotting because of risk of infection, but what about having an orgasm? Or exercising? Is there anything at all that I can try to make this miscarriage happen quicker? I'm spotting a dark brown and getting slight cramps and backaches. I just want it over with! :cry:


----------



## BlueFairy

I was due for an D&C op tomorrow but had an orgasm last night (not penetrative sex) and I've been bleeding since....so my op is cancelled and hopefully everything will clear out naturally. 
I would speak to your doc though...might be able to help???


----------



## meow951

When i had my mc i was spotting on the Thursday and found out bubs had died at the scan on Friday. I had brown spotting until Saturday when it started to go red but it wasn't enough for a pad. Then on the Sunday i started getting strong pains about 12ish and then bleeding started getting more and more and everything started coming out at about 4ish.

I did loads of exercise. I was so upset i literally cleaned everything! If you're already bleeding and cramping there is a chance it will happen naturally. Have you got a date booked for d+c or are you waiting to see if it will happen on it's own? You don't necessarily have to have a d+c you can have medical management where you take tablets to induce the mc. That was my second choice if mine didn't happen naturally.

Tbh it might be best to just rest because it can really take it out of you, the emotional and physical side of it.

Sorry you're having to go through this. It is the shittest thing in the world :hugs:


----------



## svetayasofiya

meow951 said:


> It is the shittest thing in the world :hugs:

Indeed.

Try having a bowel movement. :shrug: I thought I had gas pains (which turned out to be contractions) and I went to the bathroom and that was when the mc started.

Definitely try the orgasm. If it doesn't work, at least it will make you feel better. :hugs:


----------



## AriGurl

Thanks ladies, I appreciate the support. :hugs: I'll try working out this afternoon, I just want it done with. :( I could use the pills, I had made that my second choice. I'm doing everything I can to not get the D&C.

And yes most definitely the shittiest thing in the world. :( Especially since one of my brother's is having a baby in Oct, and my other brother just called yesterday to tell me that his gf just found out she's pregnant. I was adopted at birth and only just got in touch with them. Had I continued with this pregnancy we'd all be pregnant at the same time. Now I feel left out again. :cry:


----------



## africaqueen

I am sorry u are going through this.
If the big O dosent work, try a hot bath(not hot enough to burn yourself obviously) and maybe a few shots of gin as gin is made with juniper berries and they are known to cause mc if drank in large amounts so a few may start contractions.
Thinking of you and hope its over soon xxx


----------



## AP

My EPU recommended getting on the wii, or going for a long jog, excersising generally. And drink plenty fluids hun xxxx

Im so sorry you're havingto go through this


----------



## meow951

I know how you feel about family having babies. Me, my cousin and my other cousins gf were all due within 2 weeks of each other.

We always have a family bbq in August for regatta week and they'll be there and at xmas they'll have their babies and i won't! I'm considering not going as at the minute i can't bear to see them. Im not annoyed they're having babies, it's just it reminds me that i should be at the same stage.

When the mc started properly- as in losing tissue- i started getting the most horrific pains which i guess were contractions. I found if i sat on the loo and pushed it eased the pain and it all seemed to come out quite quickly- TMI i know sorry.


----------



## Groovychick

Thinking of you. :hug:


----------

